# Rolex Oyster Precision



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Some days you just get lucky acquired this non runner gave it to my mate to have ago at got it back yesterday.










New crystal stem clean and a polish cost of repair Bottle of malt whisky.

And he threw this in at the same time.

Paul Buhre Rotodator


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice Rolex, is it a 40s or 50s watch?


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dated to 1946 bit on the small side for me.

Planning giving it to my 710 for milestone birthday next year.

Going to hide it in my watch case she'll never notice h34r: .


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

grant1967 said:


> Going to hide it in my watch case she'll never notice h34r: .


When I want to hide something from my wife, I leave it on the kitchen counter...


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice watch indeed.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

COR!!!- they're both lovely B) B)

john


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Two beauties.

That Rolex is a great find.


----------

